# tyre dressing



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

probably been asked a thousand times but what gives good finish and durability??, i use cg nltg but find after a drive in the rain its all gone. i know its not tyre specific but it does say on it you can use it.
cheers
si


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nothing lasts mate despite claims. The best ive used so far are Meguiars Endurance but better is Blackfire Gel. I also have some AG Rubber Cleaner which is quite good (Trade).


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

+1 Endurance


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Endurance has given me the best results of the numerous one's I've tried so far too.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Pneu for me. im about to try tyromania by dodo i will post if its better than pneu


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Pneu gives me the best finish , but still doesn't last. 3m is best I've tried for the money . Plus I don't mind using a lot of it as it costs so little . Pneu I use very sparingly .


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

zepp85 said:


> Pneu gives me the best finish , but still doesn't last. 3m is best I've tried for the money . Plus I don't mind using a lot of it as it costs so little . Pneu I use very sparingly .


Same here with the Blackfire, A little goes a long way.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

You cant go wrong with endurance.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Another one for Megs endurance


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

One that gives a nice satin finish is Finish Kare 108AS Top Kote, easy to apply, no fling (if applied correctly) and not to greasy .... if your on a budget: try AG Vinyl & Rubber Care (Super Sheen in the trade range), you will be surprised :thumb:


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Autosmart highstyle is good


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Espuma RD50


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

As i like a more natual look im very happy with duragloss #253 lasts between washes.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma RD50, is ideal! lasts a very very long time on the tyres and wont wash off, not the cheapest but has to be the best for finish and durability.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Zaino Z-16 gets my vote :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

currently using the wolf stuff, that goes a long way and at the moment does seem to last reasonably well.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

mattsbmw said:


> currently using the wolf stuff, that goes a long way and at the moment does seem to last reasonably well.


Tried this and it looked great until it rained and it all came off after 3 days.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

finish kare #108 for me at the mo, are you cleaning the tyre walls before dressing them?..


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> finish kare #108 for me at the mo, are you cleaning the tyre walls before dressing them?..


Oh yes.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

zaino and perl. neat for shine and 1:3 for new tyre look


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

ZAino Z-16 for me. Not too expensive, and just works a treat! Dont use much and it spreads so easily


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the replys peeps will look into a few mentioned


----------



## baz8400 (Feb 17, 2011)

i use autobrite berry blast trim &tyre gel. looks great if your into the shiny look which is my preference


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Give wolfs black out a go, i applied mine awhile ago on my ute. It travels on dirt and tarmac around 800kms a week. quick power wash and it's still black not as shiney but it hasn't turned brown like megs and such.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

I've tried most of the gel type products (megs endurance, CG NLTG etc) but none of them lasted.

I now use (and don't laugh!) wilkos aerosol tyre shine. It's about £2 for a big tin, lasts ages and is cheap enough to do regularly. Also, no sling so I can drive straight off.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Now over the last 6 months or so I've used many, many tyre dressings as I have a white car and the biggest bug bear is sling. Now before you all start saying clean your tyres properly, apply thinly, wipe down, etc I do all that. I've been doing my own trial.

I've tried Highstyle, Swissvax Pneu, Swissvax Pneu Glossy, Megs Endurance, Wolf's tyre dressing, Autoglym Tyre dressing, amongst others. The only one that doesn't sling is Swissvax Pneu, but the finish is too matt for me and does not last very long.

Of the others that I've tried Endurance and Wolf's dressings look the best with Endurance giving the least amount of sling. On our other car, which is black, sling is not an issue, you can't see anything. For the best durability, Endurance is again the winner. The black car had Endurance applied to it 4 weeks ago, its done 2000 miles in all weathers and they still look nice and glossy.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel gives a nice glossy look and, if applied properly, shouldn't sling.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

John @ PB said:


> Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel gives a nice glossy look and, if applied properly, shouldn't sling.


Ive been using the Blackfire on off with the Eimann Fabrik Black Sapphire and had no sling from either. I use only a small amount then hours later i re-apply.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel gives a nice glossy look and, if applied properly, shouldn't sling.


Another recent convert to Blackfire, rate it very highly. nice glossy look and applied to the tyres and left over night without a 2nd coat or wipe down and showing no signs of sling at all. very impressed, just waiting to see how the durability is.

Washed the car once since applying, still signs of the dressing there not as glossy as before but still don't feel the need to reapply yet.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Been testing quite a lot of different ones through the years...like TW, different Meguiars dressings and also a type from 3M.
Until I got a bottle of Chemical Guys G6 Hyper Coat. Until now, it's the best I've tried so far


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

bero1306 said:


> Tried this and it looked great until it rained and it all came off after 3 days.


Was the tire cleaned with APC before application? Bonding is very dependent on a clean tire! I've seen 4 weeks + in the snow and salt!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Give wolfs black out a go, i applied mine awhile ago on my ute. It travels on dirt and tarmac around 800kms a week. quick power wash and it's still black not as shiney but it hasn't turned brown like megs and such.


+ Another 1 for the Wolfs stuff. :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

PERL works well for me. As long as i APC, dry and then apply i can get approx a month to 6 weeks from it before having to reapply. By the end of the 6 weeks its not totally ruined but you can tell its in need of re-application


----------

